# picture of a garden spider



## in5omniac (Mar 2, 2008)

Common as muck, but I'm really happy with how this photo turned out, the darkness of the night helps too I think:


----------



## Miss Lily (Oct 3, 2008)

Cool! They look quite furry up close too! Rather pretty for an icky spider! I've been trying to get pics of some in my garden today, but failed miserably, lol!


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## vawn (Jul 1, 2008)

they are one of my favourite spiders  we have some awesome orb webs atm huge ones


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Great photo


----------



## snakewhisperer (Nov 13, 2009)

in5omniac said:


> Common as muck, but I'm really happy with how this photo turned out, the darkness of the night helps too I think:
> image


I do like Araneus Diadematus and the colour variations are great, from deep rusty orange to your anery one:lol2: 
I remember watching a programme many years ago, I think it was on the R.S.P.C.A . Some residents in a block of flats in London had spotted a large example of this species and called the police! They guarded it until a young R.S.P.C.A inspector arrived who caught it in a tub and took it to London zoo for identification!!!!! LMAO. I was screaming at the screen at this point :lol2:


----------



## zyxy137 (Sep 29, 2010)

*Oh no.*

Wasn't my brightest idea looking in this thread i think i might have nightmares! But it is a very good photo. Where over run with them at the moment get up each morning and there can be 3 massive ones in the bath me not like them one bit scary things.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2010)

snakewhisperer said:


> I do like Araneus Diadematus and the colour variations are great, from deep rusty orange to your anery one:lol2:
> I remember watching a programme many years ago, I think it was on the R.S.P.C.A . Some residents in a block of flats in London had spotted a large example of this species and called the police! They guarded it until a young R.S.P.C.A inspector arrived who caught it in a tub and took it to London zoo for identification!!!!! LMAO. I was screaming at the screen at this point :lol2:


Hahahaha I saw this as well :lol2:


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2010)

Forgot to mention, brill pics :2thumb:


----------

